# Housing Entitlement for Single Parent



## kitzer (1 Sep 2008)

Hi There,
I am enquiring into housing entitlements on behalf of a friend of mine this is situation
Single mother with 3 girls ages (7,5 and 2)
working parttime
claiming lone parents combined with income and childrens allowance
currently living with mother and brother at mothers house (herself and kids in one room).
She has been told that she does not have enough points to qualify to council housing (waiting seven years now)
She does not earn enough for Affordable Housing
She did rent at one stage and received RA but when 3rd child arrived her RA was cut as the Childrens allowance went up!
She is seperated with the father of the children but they are amicable he is on low wages and gives them little support each week
My question is  What is the best way of securing a roof over her head for her and her 3 children and what would she be entitled to?
Thankyou in Advance


----------



## gipimann (1 Sep 2008)

Child Benefit (Children's Allowance) is not assessable for Rent Supplement (or any Supplementary Welfare Allowance payment), so it must have been cut for another reason.   

Other income (part-time work, maintenance, One Parent Family Payment) is assessable when calculating entitlement to Rent Supplement.

If it's been a while (over 12 months) since she claimed Rent Supplement, it might be worth her while applying again, as new rules came in last year, which allow for disregard of some part-time income.


----------

